# Aljona Savchenko and Bruno Massot on Ice



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2017)

This isn't my usual type of photography.  Ice skating is fast moving and my Pentax 645Z isn't an action camera.  However it did force me to think about my shots more than I would with a 10 frames per second monster like a Nikon D4/5.  One thing's for certain though, it takes a huge amount of trust to allow someone to throw you into the air on ice...

Pentax 645Z FA 80 -160 1/800 ISO 6400 f/5.6

1.




Iljona and Bruno throw copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr

2.




Iljona and Bruno throw 2 copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr

3.




Iljona and Bruno throw 3 copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr

4. 1/1000 f/5.6 ISO 6400




Aljona and Bruno 2 copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr

5.




Aljona and Bruno copy by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

These are incredible. You must have shot in burst with so many well timed shots?


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2017)

For some, but not all.  The 645Z only does 3 fps and has a very short limit of 13 shots in RAW and I only shoot in RAW.  Use up that limit and you have to wait 18 seconds to start again.  So I had to be studious with it and pick my moments.  It's also the first time I have shot or even watched figure skating in an arena - don't watch it much on the TV.

I often shoot from backstage at concerts, so I used my principle of establishing correct exposure by trial and error and then keeping it on Manual, including ISO to keep things consistent.  It means I don't need to chimp and don't need to change settings.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

That makes those photos even more impressive!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2017)

Damn fine work with any camera; with an MF body?  Outstanding!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks guys, you're too kind...


----------

